# Boater Chick Festival Pre-registration open for six more days! Discount!



## boaterchick (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Everyone, 
Boater Chick Festival 2011 is getting close and there are only six more days to pre-register. Pre-register by Monday, May 16th to receive a $5 discount on the registration cost! The festival is May 20-22, 2011. Go to Home, and click on the Registration page for details. We look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## boaterchick (Feb 17, 2009)

*CORRECTION: www.boaterchickfestival.NET*

CORRECTION: The website is www.boaterchickfestival.net. Sorry for any inconvenience. Please use the .NET website to register...


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Good luck and have fun at your event! I forwarded the link onto some people I know in NC!


----------

